# IT Networking Jobs In Adelaide..Are there less IT companies in Adelaide



## ppriya11 (Sep 4, 2013)

HI All
I have a positive ACS and written IELTS.L-8.5, R 8.5, W-6.6 and speaking 7. WIth my current score and points i can opt for State Sponsorship South Australia.

I would need help to know how easy/difficult it is to land in an IT job in SA. My skilled nomination category is 263111- Computer network and systems Engineer. I have 6+ years of exp in Networking and telecom Domain( avaya) . Currently it shows high availability in this domain

Please suggest do i go for SS or write IELTS again so i get 7 in all bands and eligible for 189 subclass.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

ppriya11 said:


> HI All
> I have a positive ACS and written IELTS.L-8.5, R 8.5, W-6.6 and speaking 7. WIth my current score and points i can opt for State Sponsorship South Australia.
> 
> I would need help to know how easy/difficult it is to land in an IT job in SA. My skilled nomination category is 263111- Computer network and systems Engineer. I have 6+ years of exp in Networking and telecom Domain( avaya) . Currently it shows high availability in this domain
> ...


Hello, you're probably only the second avaya admin i've seen here. I work on Avaya as well. I would suggest you to try and increase your Writing score which would allow you to go for 189 instead of 190.

Avaya jobs are mostly centered around Sydney/Melbourne with Sydney having a majority of jobs. AACC is in high demand with Avaya interaction center, AVP and other call center apps. 

I never gave thought to jobs in Adelaide but you can check in seek.com.au.


----------



## ppriya11 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank You so much For your reply.. I have booked my IELTS on Oct 12 but got a call from my consultancy that i can go for South Australia SS. SO just checking options..

I work on Avaya CM and my husband works on MAC's on Avaya and Nortel

:smile:


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

ppriya11 said:


> Thank You so much For your reply.. I have booked my IELTS on Oct 12 but got a call from my consultancy that i can go for South Australia SS. SO just checking options..
> 
> I work on Avaya CM and my husband works on MAC's on Avaya and Nortel
> 
> :smile:


It is nice meeting someone from your own field of work(you can use as much jargon as you want with them) . :tea:I work on both Avaya CM and Nortel CS1k and my wife is a teacher 

BTW , which consultant have you chosen for your process??

Let me know if you guys need any help.


----------



## ppriya11 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks..We have applied via Opulentes..we stay in Hyderabad.....We would definetely need ur help to know what kind of certifications we need to do so we find jobs easily..etc

Also , do u know from where i can get help for improving my writing score..heard abt scottsenglish but they do not offer personalised training for writing


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

ppriya11 said:


> Thanks..We have applied via Opulentes..we stay in Hyderabad.....We would definetely need ur help to know what kind of certifications we need to do so we find jobs easily..etc
> 
> Also , do u know from where i can get help for improving my writing score..heard abt scottsenglish but they do not offer personalised training for writing


Do you guys currently hold any certs? I am planning for ACIS-CM/AACC and then if possible ACSS-CM , have you guys chosen any certs and if so how do you plan to study for them? I guess if you are an Avaya employee you can get them at a heavy discount but for the rest of us they are very expensive.


On IELTS i studied at Princeton review , they are pretty good. I used online material as well.


----------



## ppriya11 (Sep 4, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> Do you guys currently hold any certs? I am planning for ACIS-CM/AACC and then if possible ACSS-CM , have you guys chosen any certs and if so how do you plan to study for them? I guess if you are an Avaya employee you can get them at a heavy discount but for the rest of us they are very expensive.
> 
> 
> On IELTS i studied at Princeton review , they are pretty good. I used online material as well.



I have done ACA and ITIL/ITSM certifications..ACA is now not valid.. Planning to write ACIS and ACSS before immigration..Yes they are free of cost for us -sponsored by our company AVAYA but some conditions apply..

There are couple of avaya university courses which i am planning to study and give the exam..not sure if they are open outside Avaya..Willlet u know if i get any dumps..


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

ppriya11 said:


> I have done ACA and ITIL/ITSM certifications..ACA is now not valid.. Planning to write ACIS and ACSS before immigration..Yes they are free of cost for us -sponsored by our company AVAYA but some conditions apply..
> 
> There are couple of avaya university courses which i am planning to study and give the exam..not sure if they are open outside Avaya..Willlet u know if i get any dumps..


I envy you Avaya guys , i have to shell out 65K INR for ACIS training. Avaya university courses are available but its like you can only do them through your company if you are outside Avaya.

Thanks , please let me know if you get any dumps or training material. can you please send me a PM with your email address.


----------



## sam2024 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi,

Can anyone of you good people kindly let me know what is the status of your job search, and also it would be really helpful if you could just also let me know if there are jobs for Network security(firewall) engineers in Australia, and if yes, than are they in any particular region ?


----------



## sdnath (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi All,

I am also from network data & security domain. Could any one please advice as how is the market there in Australia for network data & security engineer. I am planning to travel around Feb.


----------



## TheDreamer (Oct 14, 2013)

*Moving to South Australia as a Network Engineer (Need to know Opportunities)*



sdnath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am also from network data & security domain. Could any one please advice as how is the market there in Australia for network data & security engineer. I am planning to travel around Feb.


Hi Sdnath,

Have you had any luck yet? Have you landed or still planning on getting a job mate? I have just received my 190 grant for South Australia. I'm planning on going to Adelaide. 

My visa field is as a Network Analayst '263113'. Appreciate you giving some insight and some job hunting related experiences. Look forward to hear from your end as I also intend to apply for jobs and move ASAP.

Thanks.


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

I hope you are aware that Adelaide is a relatively small city of round 1 million people in the middle of an extremely empty state. It is also suffering from one of the highest rates of unemployment in the country as they are losing a lot of major industry. It stands to reason that employment opportunities are going to be far more limited than in Melbourne or Sydney.
If you are going, just be prepared for it.


----------



## sdnath (Oct 15, 2014)

TheDreamer said:


> Hi Sdnath,
> 
> Have you had any luck yet? Have you landed or still planning on getting a job mate? I have just received my 190 grant for South Australia. I'm planning on going to Adelaide.
> 
> ...


Hi TheDreamer,

I am planning for first entry around Feb. I am still waiting for my grant letter.

How about you. Also could you share the certification which has good demand in field of networking.

Regards
SDNATH


----------



## sdnath (Oct 15, 2014)

MarissaAnna said:


> I hope you are aware that Adelaide is a relatively small city of round 1 million people in the middle of an extremely empty state. It is also suffering from one of the highest rates of unemployment in the country as they are losing a lot of major industry. It stands to reason that employment opportunities are going to be far more limited than in Melbourne or Sydney.
> If you are going, just be prepared for it.



Hi MarissaAnna,

Could you share some information about the knowledge and certification which are on good demand in Networking field in AUS.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

Sorry I do not work in IT. It did take my family member nearly six months last year to find a position in IT after working in Europe for a few years. That was in Sydney, I was just answering the thread query, being are there less IT companies in Adelaide. Yes there are less because it is a quarter the size of Sydney and Melbourne and unless it was an IT hub (which it is not) common sense would tell you there would be a lot less companies.


----------



## sdnath (Oct 15, 2014)

MarissaAnna said:


> Sorry I do not work in IT. It did take my family member nearly six months last year to find a position in IT after working in Europe for a few years. That was in Sydney, I was just answering the thread query, being are there less IT companies in Adelaide. Yes there are less because it is a quarter the size of Sydney and Melbourne and unless it was an IT hub (which it is not) common sense would tell you there would be a lot less companies.


Hi MarissaAnna,

Could you share me the domain that your relative is in IT and for which he had to wait 6 months for a job.


----------



## neil_man (Aug 12, 2015)

*IT in Adelaide*

Hi All, 

Am in the verge of receiving my Visa for 489 Subclass for Adelaide. By profession am a Project Manager for Data Center, ITIL Functions and Service Desk. It would be very helpful if anyone could give me (even high level Info appreciated) as to how are profession of my Skillset in Adelaide. :eyebrows:

I am aware that I might not get the exact profile which am in currently in my country. 

Thanking in Advance..


----------



## INDAUZ (Jul 7, 2014)

sdnath said:


> Hi TheDreamer,
> 
> I am planning for first entry around Feb. I am still waiting for my grant letter.
> 
> ...


Hope you guys have settled with a decent job in Australia by now. I am too looking at 263111 CNSE. Could you guys please help me with the work-ex format more suitable to this SOL category ?
PM or reply here if you or anyone else visiting thread. Your valuable inputs may help!


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

Networking might be a nit harder. Something like ICT Support Engineer or Systems Administrator is a bit more broad in what you do, so will be easier to find a job in that field. I don't think they'd have all these ICT jobs on their SOL with high availability if there weren't any jobs available for them.

One of the reasons I want to go to Adelaide over Sydney or Melbourne is the size, and the the average house price in Adelaide is half that of Sydney and 2/3 that of Melbourne.


----------



## INDAUZ (Jul 7, 2014)

ryan.rich said:


> Networking might be a nit harder. Something like ICT Support Engineer or Systems Administrator is a bit more broad in what you do, so will be easier to find a job in that field. I don't think they'd have all these ICT jobs on their SOL with high availability if there weren't any jobs available for them.
> 
> One of the reasons I want to go to Adelaide over Sydney or Melbourne is the size, and the the average house price in Adelaide is half that of Sydney and 2/3 that of Melbourne.


> Once visa is granted under 263111, we can look for jobs in any other category for instance, as you suggested ICT Support Engineer or Systems Admin. or any other

> More than home, i guess, you should look at career opportunities unless i am missing something.


----------



## fadsys (Dec 15, 2016)

ryan.rich said:


> Networking might be a nit harder. Something like ICT Support Engineer or Systems Administrator is a bit more broad in what you do, so will be easier to find a job in that field. I don't think they'd have all these ICT jobs on their SOL with high availability if there weren't any jobs available for them.
> 
> One of the reasons I want to go to Adelaide over Sydney or Melbourne is the size, and the the average house price in Adelaide is half that of Sydney and 2/3 that of Melbourne.


Hi Ryan, 

Greetings for the day. 

Did you make your first visit/move to SA ? If yes, please let me know the job prospects for System Administrators in Adelaide. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

